# Who Can Die?



## Bard the Bowman (Jun 3, 2011)

Any thoughts on the death process of the Valar, Maiar, and Eldar? I understand that the Eldar's spirits go to the Halls of Mandos after being slain. But do the Ainur's spirits exercise more freedom? Indeed, can a Valar's physical embodiment even be slain?


----------



## Confusticated (Jun 4, 2011)

In rare cases a small portion of Ainur became bound to the physical body. In these cases it could be slain. Ainur could become tied to their body (which was more like a clothing of the Ainur's choice in most cases) only after using that form excessively to enjoy incarnate experiences like eating and having child, or in the case of Morgoth by doing evil deeds.


----------

